# Melde mich ab nach Ägypten



## Forellenudo (17. März 2005)

Hallo Boardis
Wollte mich verabschieden,heute Nacht gehts los zum Frankfurter Airport,und dann ab ins Flugzeug nach Hurhgada,schätze das ich morgen gegen 11.00 Uhr am Strand liege |supergri bei 30 grad,am meisten freu ich mich auf die Ausfahrt zum Big Game auf Thunfisch und Baracuda #6 da ich im Hotel ein Internetcafe habe,werde ich mich von dort melden,also bis in 14 Tagen #h  #h


----------



## MelaS72 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Udo, ich wünsche euch einen wunderschönen, erholsamen, stressfreien und sonnigen Urlaub. Kommt gesund wieder!


----------



## nikmark (17. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Viel Spass bei den Pharaoninnen  |supergri 

....und so ein Tag mit dem Boot auf dem Meer ist ja auch  ohne Fangerfolg viel Wert, oder kommt Christian mit  |kopfkrat     :m  :m 

Nikmark


----------



## vaaberg (17. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Forellenudo kannst mal an was anders denken als an Fische fangen ? Versuch´s doch mal mit nem Camel. Denk dran wie Du dich in Zukunft ans Wasser begeben wirst, wen der Sprit immer teurer wird. Und ein Camel ist gut zu halten, genügsamer als die Ehefrau(meistens) und Du kannst im Park-und Halteverbot machen was Du willst - is ja kein Fahrzeug. 
Dieser blöde Spruch soll die Vorfreude auf nen hoffentlich tollen Urlaub erhöhen !
Gute Reise wünscht Vaaberg


----------



## Rosi (17. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Gute Reise auch von mir, bleib ein braver Junge und vergiss nicht die pinkfarbene Badehose Oder war sie hellblau?


----------



## Sailfisch (17. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Viel Spaß und dicke Fisch wünsche ich Dir! 
Würde mich über einen Bericht mit Bildern im Big Game Forum sehr freuen!


----------



## Lachsy (17. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Udo wünsche euch ein schönen Urlaub. Und lass die Pharaonen in ruhe, die mögen es nicht unsanft von einem Blinker geweckt zu werden  Ja ja , bei 30 ° im strand liegen und ein kaltes Getränk schlürfen, wie gemein 

kommt gut hin und auch heil wieder heim, und ärger dort die fische 

mfg LAchsy


----------



## Jirko (17. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

hallo udo #h

auch ich wünsche euch nen feinen und erholsamen urlaub in ägypten... schöne grüße an tutanchamun... frag ihn doch einfach mal, wo sich im nil die forellen versteckt halten  #h


----------



## ThomasL (17. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

hallo Udo

wünsche viel Spass, erholsamen Urlaub und viel Glück beim Big Game :m


----------



## Mr. Lepo (17. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Hi Udo und Family
auch ich wünsche euch nen erholsamen Urlaub..... und sieh zu das du mal nen größeren
Fisch an den Haken bekommst wie dein Sohnemann |supergri |supergri  ansonsten wünsche
ich euch viel Spaß und kommt gesund und munter wieder zurück

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Rotauge (17. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Ein Untertan weniger 

Schönen Urlaub wünsch ich Euch in Ey gib 

 |wavey:


----------



## Lachskiller (17. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Udo viel Spaß und immer eine krumme Rute#: 



Gruß LK


----------



## Forellenudo (17. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Danke an alle #6 werde beim Fischen alles geben #6 
Bis bald


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Schönen Urlaub wünsch ich dir. Und viel Spaß beim Big-Game angeln.


----------



## sebastian (17. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Ich wünsch dir einen schönen Urlaub und viel Spaß beim Big Game fischen !


----------



## Palometta (17. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Hi Udo mein Lieblingsvorfachknüpfer   

Wünsche dir eine erholsamen Urlaub  :m 

Ich werde mich auch in ein paar Stunden auf den Weg machen .
Erholen wird bei mir nicht sein denn da fahren noch zwei Angelverückte mit und den Reisenden hab' ich auch noch im Schlepp. |bla:  |bla:  

Also bis denne |wavey: 
Frank


----------



## Truttafriend (17. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Viel Spaß Udo und einen erholsamen Urlaub #h


----------



## Talbot (17. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Hallo Udo,
viel Spaß beim Steine gucken|supergri.
Ne, einen schönen Urlaub dir und deiner Familie:m.


----------



## Mühle (17. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Hi Udo,

wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub und komm heil wieder. Und klemm Dir diesmal keinen Nerv ein usw.

Also, viel Spaß und bis bald!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## levalex (17. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

viel spaß dir und deiner family. kommt gesund, munter und erholt wieder!!

und denk dran wenn dir einer sagt: Ey, gib den! tu es nicht!!


----------



## Fischdödl (18. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Hey Udo,ich wünsche dir und deiner Family einen Bombenurlaub#6Ich sach nur.....Ägypten,bringt eure Frauen in Sicherheit,der Forellenudo kommt|supergri

Veel Spaß,mach et joot un erholl dich vum Stress.

Gruß Dödl#h


----------



## arno (18. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Udo, viel Spaß wünsch ich Dir.


----------



## Garfield0815 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Der kompletten Udo Family einen super Ägyptenurlaub gewünscht.
Kommt gesund und erholt wieder zurück |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## Forellenudo (18. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

So Leute
Es ist soweit,die Koffer sind im Auto und in ein paar Minuten gehts auf die Autobahn nach Frankfurt,haltet die Ohren steif und das Board sauber #6 
Bis denne #h  #h  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Nick_A (18. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Hi Udo #h

klingt ja bestens!!! Wünsche Dir ebenfalls viel Spaß, bestes Wetter und Futter, sowie beisswütige Fische! :m

Hast Du Deine Trips schon vorab gebucht, oder begibst Du Dich unten auf die Suche nach einem geeigneten Charter-Boot?

Freu mich schon auf die Erfolgsberichte aus dem Internetcafe! 

Grüßle aus Stuagat #h
Robert


----------



## Counter-Striker (18. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Ob er noch im Flieger sitzt ? Naja auf jeden fall Viel spass auch wenn er es nicht mehr lesen kann .......


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (18. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich ab nach Ägypten*

Schönen Urlaub Udo,

und einen schönen Geburstag mit großen Fischen !!!!!!!#6 #6


----------

